

Let's scaffold a Web App - tilt
http://yeoman.io/codelab.html

======
dstroot
These generators are excellent tools to learn how to organize your code, setup
your tools, etc. I have used Yeoman and am amazed at how the community has
grown. I'm a big fan of Addy Osmani as well.

HOWEVER a "scaffold" doesn't really teach you how to use OAUTH to authenticate
with Facebook, handle sending emails (welcomes, password resets, etc.) or even
how to really build something. Instead I'm a big fan of working site examples:

Drywall:
[http://jedireza.github.io/drywall/](http://jedireza.github.io/drywall/)
Hackathon-starter:
[http://hackathonstarter.herokuapp.com/](http://hackathonstarter.herokuapp.com/)
Skeleton (Mine): [http://skeleton-app.jit.su/](http://skeleton-app.jit.su/)

You get all the scaffolding + _real working code for all the basic site
functions_. You then build from there.

~~~
jsumrall
Wow, I was just looking for something like this. So far I am liking yours
(Skeleton) the most as someone without any experience in this domain.

Thanks a lot!

~~~
dstroot
Cool! Let me know if you have questions.

------
stewbrew
It's always funny when you use one of those little tools to scaffold a little
app and then realize that 500M of disk space were used to setup a simple hello
world example.

------
Brajeshwar
Love Yeoman. One of my favorite generator is the JekyllRB Genrator[1]. It
leverages the power of Jekyll with Grunt and Bower.

1\. [https://github.com/robwierzbowski/generator-
jekyllrb](https://github.com/robwierzbowski/generator-jekyllrb)

------
bigonlogn
yeoman seems to be involved very little, in this tutorial. It seems more like
a bower/grunt tutorial. I was expecting to see yeoman used to generate models,
views, and controllers. It's a shame because, I think this is where yeoman
could really shine.

~~~
rartichoke
It's strange how so many people bag on rails and say its generators are
useless but so many other techs have spent years trying to replicate that
style of app development.

I enjoy using generators btw.

~~~
bigonlogn
Generators definitely have their place. They're good for prototyping, and
creating internal tools. Tasks that are time sensitive and can really benefit
from eliminating boilerplate code.

Larger LOB, or public facing apps require more thought and planning to ensure
that they get the job done right.

~~~
rartichoke
You don't have to treat generators as CRUD only things though.

What's wrong with creating an app generator that spits out enough stuff to get
you going on a certain app?

If I don't have to spend 15 minutes making a bunch of small changes and
additions every time I make a new project then I will be more likely create
more projects.

It's part of the reason why building a SOA is painful. If you have 25 services
that means you need to start 25 new apps. It might take 20 hours of
boilerplate garbage that you have to do just to start developing the business
logic.

With generators you can turn that into almost no time at all, you would be
bound by how fast your hard drive can write the files to disk or how fast you
can pull things from github.

Btw I also use generators for public facing things. Why? Because typing 1
command which generates 6-7 files and also gets me going on what needs to be
replaced is a lot faster than starting from absolutely nothing.

It doesn't matter if I end up replacing 100% of the view code or 90% of the
controller code. Also if I feel like I will be doing a lot of CRUD'ish things
in similar ways then I will spend 15 minutes once up front and create custom
generator templates for that specific project.

It's nice to be able to type 1 command out and get a fully working scaffold
with your custom theme and changes already applied complete with elastic
search integration and faceted navigation, etc.. I do this all the time when
applicable.

------
the1
to scaffold an app in php, `vim index.php`

~~~
girvo
Nope. 'artisan' is the command you want. Oh, you're not using Laravel? You
should be.

~~~
stephenr
Why should s/he be using it? Because you think if it suits your requirements
it must suit everyone else's?

~~~
girvo
It's called hyperbole. Which is also what my parent was doing.

And actually, for most cases, yes using a framework is a better choice for
nearly any skilled team with PHP: it's too easy to get it wrong, and now you
have a massive security breach. See any exploit database for examples.

~~~
stephenr
But you didn't say use a framework. You said "use this exact framework" with
no idea what they were going to build.

------
karolisd
Is there a reason the todos list is a list of text inputs? It makes sorting
them awkward because there's so little area that's draggable.

